

Gender gap in perception of computer science - danohuiginn
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2009/06/08/gender_gap_in_p.html

======
asciilifeform
<http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/women-in-science>

------
ahoyhere
The girls don't think it's a great career.

The girls are right!

Boys (and men) bet on long odds and so few get their payoff. Computer science
is a terrible career for the "bottom" 95%. Unless you are absolutely in love
with programming, there's little reward for being an anonymous code jockey
inside a big corporation.

Just think Office Space.

You must agree with this to some extent or you wouldn't be on HN.

But boys/men are also far more willing to go to extremes in their pursuit of
the long odds than women, as well.

